# thought you'd like to know



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

As most of you probably know, I have been apprenticing to become a Journeyman Cook, well I finally got my results back from my final year and I passed with a 91% average, and I achieved 83% on the Interprovincial Standard ( federal exam that every apprentice has to pass). So now my counsellor has to come up and talk with my manager and I for a final evaluation and sign some papers and I will be officially certified.

-----------------------

"No Rules, Just Fun"


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Cool.."CoolJ" Congradulations! So what will your certification level be? I need to get my certification in order also, not saying that I have to do it, but I want to do it. I spent all the time on an outlined formal apprenticship with certain goals I needed to accomplish in cordination with my schooling, so I would like to go to the next step, so that I can show myself what I can and will have accomplished, just like yourself.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Congratulations coolJ!


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Congratulations, CoolJ! Good job!


----------



## currylady (Mar 28, 2001)

Hi coolJ!
What is a journeyman cook?

Currylady


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

CurryLady, a Journeyman, is basically someone who has completed an apprenticeship in a particular trade and has become "trade certified".

--------------------------
"No Rules,Just Fun"


----------

